# Does anybody use Yoigo mobile phone service?



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Orange screwed up my order an there are many reports of poor coverage, so I'm looking elsewhere. Yoigo have some very tempting offers, anybody have any experience with them?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Orange screwed up my order an there are many reports of poor coverage, so I'm looking elsewhere. Yoigo have some very tempting offers, anybody have any experience with them?


What offers ..... I've just been looking in their shop at the new Samsung Wave


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yoigo – Tarifas para móvil de Contrato y de Tarjeta de Yoigo

I'm tempted by "La del ocho". Or if OH gets one too, La del Cero then we can call each other free for an hour a day (what joy ...)

And with either of these you can get a* free* Samsung F480i:
The same touch, now in Pearl White - Samsung F480i - Style - Mobile Phone | SAMSUNG


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

My OH used them, he said he can't complain He said over the last year or two the coverage is slightly worse and calls do sometimes drop out but he is happy with this because of their price. I guess coverage does depend on area doesnt it. A crap network here could be fab where you are and visa versa.

He just went to the UK for a few days and told me that texts to send back to Spain were only 11c - bad move because he had me texting him all the time but their roaming rates don't seem too bad!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> My OH used them, he said he can't complain He said over the last year or two the coverage is slightly worse and calls do sometimes drop out but he is happy with this because of their price. I guess coverage does depend on area doesnt it. A crap network here could be fab where you are and visa versa.
> 
> He just went to the UK for a few days and told me that texts to send back to Spain were only 11c - bad move because he had me texting him all the time but their roaming rates don't seem too bad!


Thanks Steve - I use Skype for international texting now (also 11c) but this is handy to know.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Yoigo – Tarifas para móvil de Contrato y de Tarjeta de Yoigo
> 
> I'm tempted by "La del ocho". Or if OH gets one too, La del Cero then we can call each other free for an hour a day (what joy ...)
> 
> ...


Ive never understood the way Spanish tariffs work
Does that mean you pay €7.08 a month if you use the phone or not, and then the call charges thereafter


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Orange screwed up my order an there are many reports of poor coverage, so I'm looking elsewhere. Yoigo have some very tempting offers, anybody have any experience with them?


Yoigo has its own 3G coverage in major cities and roam on Movistar elsewhere. It means while data service and mobile broadband is good in large cities, it can be extremely slow out in the sticks. You should still be able to talk and exchange texts, however. Their data bundle is unbeatable, either contract or payg, and call charges are reasonable too.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Ive never understood the way Spanish tariffs work
> Does that mean you pay €7.08 a month if you use the phone or not, and then the call charges thereafter


Not quite - you pay a minimum of €7.08 a month which includes €7.08 worth of calls and texts. If you go above that, you pay extra via your direct debit. 

If like me you don't use it much, it's good value. With my Movistar pay-as-you go I was topping up 10 euros every six weeks or so; PAYG rates are much more expensive.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Yoigo has its own 3G coverage in major cities and roam on Movistar elsewhere. It means while data service and mobile broadband is good in large cities, it can be extremely slow out in the sticks. You should still be able to talk and exchange texts, however. Their data bundle is unbeatable, either contract or payg, and call charges are reasonable too.


Thanks. I don't really want to be tempted to use the GPRS facility, so I rather hope it doesn't work here out in the sticks! But it might be useful if we are travelling to cities elsewhere in Spain.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Not quite - you pay a minimum of €7.08 a month which includes €7.08 worth of calls and texts. If you go above that, you pay extra via your direct debit.
> 
> If like me you don't use it much, it's good value. With my Movistar pay-as-you go I was topping up 10 euros every six weeks or so; PAYG rates are much more expensive.


Well I signed up with Vodaphone when I first came here because I was with Vodaphone in the UK. I dont use the mobile much at all, but I pay €12 a month

So .... if you have that tariff then I assume the option on the right of about €9 extra is for internet on top of that?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Well I signed up with Vodaphone when I first came here because I was with Vodaphone in the UK. I dont use the mobile much at all, but I pay €12 a month
> 
> So .... if you have that tariff then I assume the option on the right of about €9 extra is for internet on top of that?


Yes, but you can use the internet without paying the extra (assuming you have coverage). It costs €0.0013 per kb up to daily maximum of €1.41 and will be charged to your account the same as phone calls. So it would only be worth getting the additional internet tariff if you planned to use it a lot.

I'm right off Vodafone, having just read that they have "avoided" paying £6 billion tax in Britain!
Vodafone store shut down in tax evasion protest | Counterfire


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Orange screwed up my order an there are many reports of poor coverage, so I'm looking elsewhere. Yoigo have some very tempting offers, anybody have any experience with them?


Hi there,
I bought a Yogio card when we came over to Spain in August, we are about to emigrate there. This provider is very much cheaper than Vodafone or Orange around 8 cents a minute compared to 30 something on the Vodafone i had. Very pleased with it i must say. Mine is a pay as you go sim card.:ranger:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Just an update - we are now using our lovely 3G touchphones which we got free with our Yoigo contract (6 euros a month, calls at 8 cents a minute). The customer service was excellent; we did it through a booth in a commercial centre, rather than online, and it all went very smoothly. 

We transferred our existing Movistar numbers and Movistar rang EVERY HOUR, ON THE HOUR for two days solid, and sent a total of 14 texts, trying to persuade us to stay! They must be losing customers right left and centre.


----------

